# How much more did your poodle grow after 6 months?



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't help at all with your question cos Rory is only 4.5 months, but I always think Naira looks so big in your photos (comparatively I mean). 

Rory is 16.5kg which would make him about the same weight as her, and I think he's about 55cm or so which is over 21"? But he looks small to me still!

Anyway, I love Naira, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks muggles! I just flipped through some pics of your boy. I agree Naira definitely does look taller than him. It's crazy that your boy is already 21.6 inches at 18 weeks! He's going to be such a big boy. I think it's all in the hair cuts. There is a member here (itzmeigh) and I always think her dog is huge when she and Naira are the same size. 

I've had a toy and mini and it wasn't as surprising predicting what size they would be because their growth changes aren't as dramatic, and they reach their full size a lot earlier so I have definitely had fun with this. 

I would be pretty pleased if she could get to 22-23 inches. Funny how that's opposite of what I initially wanted. 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I cant remember exactly how big Stella was at 6 months but I do know they will grow height wise until around 1yr and then they sometimes still put on some weight after that. I know Stella has been right around her current height (24") for about 6 months now. She was 38lbs in Feb and was 43.4lbs just 2 weeks ago at the vet. She is now 17months old. Ive been told she is a nice size for a bitch as Standards seem to be getting bigger and bigger lately.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting! Good to know. I definitely don't see her being under 40 lbs. I think she's on the midst/verge of a growth spurt. I can definitely "see" it. And her personality has really set in. I feel that she's getting smarter and smarter. Haha. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It is so funny how quickly we forget! Dulce will be one year old on May 1 and I already forget how tall she was exactly at 6 months or when the noticeable growth seemed to stop. I think perhaps she had a little spurt of an inch or two more between 6 months and now. I was never really able to get a sure measurement of her height, but i thought at 6 months she was probably around 20 inches tall. She weighed about 27 - 30 pounds at that age.

Now she is perhaps 23 inches in height (maybe a little taller, but the little stinker always slouches down every time I try to measure her lol) and last vet visit (February 20) she weighed 37 pounds (which was very little more than the visit 2 months before when she weighed 34 pounds).

Hope this helps!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Sully will be 2 in August, has been about the same height, 24" approx., since about the age of 7-8 months. He has filled out some. Last vet visit he weighed in at 54 lbs. I track his growth easily by seeing him standing next to my Terv, who is 26", and there is about a 2" difference in the heights of their backs.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

I found from almost immediately after I got my guy that he tracked the height/weight trend on the chart in this thread. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/68225-how-big-will-my-spoo-hes-kind-bitey.html


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

tnedator said:


> I found from almost immediately after I got my guy that he tracked the height/weight trend on the chart in this thread.
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/68225-how-big-will-my-spoo-hes-kind-bitey.html



I found myself repeating rules of Algebra in my head that my middle school teacher taught me. The lines (red and blue) on that chart are quite thick, so I just picked a point in the dead middle of it that corresponded to her age in weeks. 

That chart would put her at 23.5 inches and 46.6 lbs fully grown. Hmm, that's plausible. That would be nice!

Doubling the weight at 16 weeks for adult weight definitely was wrong here! She has surpassed that already. 

Thanks for replying everyone.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki had a big growth spurt around 6 months. It felt like he grew a few inches over night lol. Even our trainer as dog class noticed and she sees us weekly. He hasn't grown much since 10 months old...he is 24" and 47 pounds at 1 year old. He doesn't seem to be "filling out" and is still very tall and lean.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie is a small standard poodle. Here is her weight/height.

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in

Sam is not as small as I had hoped he would be. At 6 months, he was 34 pounds and at one year he is about 48 or 49 pounds.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

From 6 months to a year I think Khaleesi gained about 15 pounds and maybe 4 inches, it happened so slowly I was surprised to see she'd gained any height or weight!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Between 6 months and 10 months, Wrex put on about 18lb and another 1.5-2 inches. Not to mention that his chest filled out too. One day his harness fit fine, 3 weeks later, it only fits well if he has a short hair cut.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Growth spurt ends at about 6-8 months. You will know when. They eat a lot less. At 6 months Grace was 19in and 35 lbs now at 22 months she is 25in and 56 lbs. She is muscular and not fat (muscle weighs a lot more than fat). I think standard poodles are bigger in Australia! She is quite small. Her mother stands 27in and 60lbs her father was a small dog at 25in. Her breeder and another breeder I know, have said that the bigger the bitch, the more placid the puppies???
Eric.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dang, I'm in for it then. Dulcie's mother is a petite 23 inches if I recall!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

nifty said:


> Dang, I'm in for it then. Dulcie's mother is a petite 23 inches if I recall!


Anyone who takes on a standard is "in for it" Lots of fun and games. LOL
Eric:angel2:


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting and fun topic, I usually make sure to put Abbey's weight and height in her 52 week updates so I can look back. Abbey is 24 weeks today, 21 1/2 - 22 inches and 44 lbs. I love her sturdy (not fat) build and expect her to grow another 2-3 inches and 10-15 lbs, not sure if that's realistic (time will tell) but that's my best guess.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Caddy said:


> Interesting and fun topic, I usually make sure to put Abbey's weight and height in her 52 week updates so I can look back. Abbey is 24 weeks today, 21 1/2 - 22 inches and 44 lbs. I love her sturdy (not fat) build and expect her to grow another 2-3 inches and 10-15 lbs, not sure if that's realistic (time will tell) but that's my best guess.


Abbey is 44 lbs already???? Our baby girl is growing up!!!! Wow!! Haha 

I think with Abbey's weight she'll be a 25-26 incher. She's 2 weeks younger than Naira..so she's probably not quite 6 months...I don't go by weeks, I go by the actual date they were born since months don't always correspond to 4 weeks. So Naira was born 10/27 and was 6 months 4/27. I think Abbey has a lot of growing to do since she's technically only 5.5 months


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

THey grow quite a bit after 6 months!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well Timi is not a Spoo, but she grew right up until 10 months.


----------

